# What to do with old heating oil.



## jpl1nh (Feb 25, 2008)

I have about 150 gallons of #2 heating oil that's about 10 years old.  Its in a tank in my shop.  Called around locally and been advised I need to have it disposed of because its probably no good as heating oil any longer.  Have one quote at $850 to pump it out and dispose of, waiting on another quote.  Can this be burned in a waste oil heater?  Anyone have any better suggestions than paying for disposal?  I want to make sure it's handled in an environmentally responsible way but I'm hoping there is some use for it so I'm not just paying for disposal.


----------



## backpack09 (Feb 25, 2008)

Post it on craigslist.

There are lots of uses for diesel, from heating(waste oil burners) to keeping asphalt trucks/equipment clean.  Someone will take it off your hands.   Or do it the hard way, and take it to autozone 5 gallons at a time.


----------



## milner351 (Feb 25, 2008)

too bad I'm not close, I'd come get it - mix it with fresh diesel and burn it in my truck, or, put it in the waste oil furnace.

for sure - craigslist - folks will be knocking your door down to get it - you could probably charge something for it and stil get rid of it quickly.

fuel oil / diesel / jet fuel / kerosene don't "spoil" as readily as gasoline -- it probably does have some water in it from condensation though.


----------



## backpack09 (Feb 25, 2008)

milner351 said:
			
		

> it probably does have some water in it from condensation though.


But thats nothing a couple of bottles of diesel dry gas couldn't cure.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 25, 2008)

Perhaps before fuel regulations were as tight as they are now, I worked in firefighter training. We sometimes needed donations of old/contaminated fuel for our training burns. (My boss liked jet fuel best. Oh it burns nice!)
Might be an option if you call around a bit. They probably don't want to pay anything though.


----------



## jpl1nh (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate the suggestions.  I just put it on Craigslist.  I know you get sludge build up as the fuel ages and there could be some condensation in it, but I suspected it could be usefule to someone anyway.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## jpl1nh (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions on this guys.  I posted on Craigs list and sold the contents (about 175 gals) for $250.  Much better than paying someone $850 to "dispose" it!   ;-)


----------

